# Book or e-book?



## Violanthe (Dec 29, 2005)

Have you ever read an electronic novel? How did you take to the format? Was it tough not to have that paper book in your hands? Or was it easier than you expected? If you've never read an e-book, why haven't you? Would you ever consider it? Why or why not?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 29, 2005)

I have several books in e-book format, and I only ever look them up for quotes. I think my eyes would fall out if I had to spend so long staring at my computer screen... I much prefer a good book


----------



## Corvis (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm the same with Wolfshead. I've tried to read books online, but I can never pay attention to a blinding screen for that long, so I just stuck with normal books.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2005)

I like reading in a horizontal position, and my cat will often be jealous of a lap top but let a book pass.

Honestly, I don't like reading on a computer; I have never tried to purchase an "ebook," but a lot of my online friends have given me their work to read and I am notoriously slow about getting through it, not because it isn't good but because I hate that form of reading.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 29, 2005)

I've only read one or two e-books...it's fine, but like they said, you can't beat lying against pillows and turning the crackly pages.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 30, 2005)

Personally, I can't stand e-books. 

I'll only use them when at a college that offers them free, and then only to get information from books I can't find in the library.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Dec 30, 2005)

I also agree about the eye-strain. But being able to use a search-tool is great!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 30, 2005)

Violanthe said:


> Have you ever read an electronic novel? How did you take to the format? Was it tough not to have that paper book in your hands? Or was it easier than you expected? If you've never read an e-book, why haven't you? Would you ever consider it? Why or why not?



Sounds like you have a heavy stock investment in an ebook company... 

At first, I misunderstood the question — I thought you were talking about books on audiotape. So the next two paragraphs are in response to that:

They're great for people with serious vision problems, but I don't like the linear aspect. When I have a book in my hands I can go anywhere with it: skim, skip, go backwards and forwards, etc. I can go at my own pace. I'm not stuck with a reader. I can put my own interpretation into what I read, I'm not stuck with how the reader reads it. 


Sitting in an easy chair reading is infinitely more enjoyable to me than sitting in an easy chair listening to someone _else_ read. Reading a book is a first-hand experience; listening to a tape is at one remove — one which I consider unnecessary — unless the reader is so good that I want to hear that reader reading. That's something else again.

Now as for actually _sitting at a computer_ in order to _read a book???!!!_  It does have benefits for those with vision problems (the text can be maginified to almost any size), and that is a _very_ good thing. 

Barley


----------



## baragund (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Yuck! I hate reading e-books! Even for the more in-depth discussion threads here, I will print a hard copy.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 2, 2006)

Gandalf White said:


> I'll only use them when at a college that offers them free, and then only to get information from books I can't find in the library.


Ah yes, forgot about that. Some of my classes actually require you to use internet-based sources, which annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2006)

baragund said:


> Oh Yuck! I hate reading e-books! Even for the more in-depth discussion threads here, I will print a hard copy.



Wow! I never heard anyone say _that_ before! (It's something to consider though... )

Barley


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 2, 2006)

We recently published a humorous article on the subject (www.arwz.com/zineeditorial101305.html) but I'm not convinced that e-books will ever really catch on. I think that audio-books have a better chance.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 3, 2006)

Like he said, books are more portable while e-books may or may not be more convenient. I like the portability aspect over the other because when I'm reading a book, I have little else on my mind. I want to READ, and I want to do it without hurting my eyes, or worrying about dropping my dad's laptop.

As for audio books, they're okay for short novels, I guess, but my only experience with one was when I wanted to read A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin. 22 tapes is WAY TOO LONG...it took me ages, when I could have read it in a day or two. And it's too hard to carry a tape-player with me everywhere.


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 10, 2006)

Really? I find that it takes me longer to read than to listen to an audio book. With an audio book, I can listen while I do other things like making dinner, getting dressed or cleaning my apartment. I don't get tapes, though. Too bulky. A book of 22 CDs is as easy to carry around as a paperback.


----------

